# Main > General Discussion >  PHP error on CG

## Pryme8

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 134217728 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 21896 bytes) in /home/cartoadmin/cartographersguild.com/external/slider/slider_new.php on line 180

comes up for me every time I try to go to the home page of CG...

Im pretty sure thats server side.

----------


## Redrobes

Noted. We will get someone to look at this pronto !

----------


## RobA

My bad.  Broke things yesterday and never checked.  The front page should be ok now...

-Rob A>

----------


## Pryme8

^_^ thought you guys would like to know that!

and yes its fixed now!

(I thought it was me at first because I had all 16 gb of ram being used at the time... but then when it happened after I dumped my ram I knew it was serverside for sure.

----------

